# curso



## willg

Gente tenho uma pergunta como vao os graus dos colegios no Brasil? em espanhol sao:

primero, segundo tercero, cuarto, quinto, sexto, septimo, octavo, noveno, decimo y once.

e a gente diria "estoy en octavo"
                      "estou en decimo" 

Como se diria em portugues?


----------



## Tomby

Willg, no voy a responder porque, simplemente, no lo sé. Pero tampoco sé como van en España. *¿Es seguro que va del primero al undécimo?* En los últimos 35 o 40 años han cambiado tantas veces el sistema educativo que es imposible saberlo, salvo que tengas un hijo en edad escolar. Si me acuerdo esta noche le preguntaré a mi hija, que es educadora infantil.
No obstante te diré como eran los grados escolares en mi época:
Parvulitos: enseñanza no obligatoria para menores de 6 años. 
Primaria: 1º, 2º, 3º, 4º, 5º (o ingreso). Al terminar el alumno tenía 10 años.
Bachiller Elemental: 1º, 2º, 3º, (4º y reválida). Al terminar el alumno tenía 14 años.
Bachiller Superior: 5º y (6º y reválida). Al terminar el alumno tenía 16 años.
PREU (Curso preuniversitario) después llamado COU (Curso de orientación universitaria). Al terminar el alumno tenía 17 años.
Universidad:
1. Carreras de ciclo corto (Diplomaturas, Ingeniería o Arquitctura Técnicas (creo que se llamaban Peritajes, Aparejadores, Periodistas, ATS (enfermería), Maestros "profesores de enseñanza primaria", etc.): 1º, 2º y 3º . A veces se exigía un Proyecto de Final de Carrera. Al terminar el alumno tenía 20 años.
2 Carreras de ciclo corto (Licenciados, Ingenieros o Arquitectos "Superiores"): 1º, 2º, 3º, 4º y 5º. Al terminar el alumno tenía 22 años. Normalmente se exigía un Proyecto de Final de Carrera o una Tesina. En carreras como Medicina, Odontología, etc. había un 6º curso o más.
Finalmente, si el alumno optaba por el Doctorado, ya dependía del tiempo que dedicase a tal menester.
Las cosas han cambiado tanto y de tal manera, que actualmente es difícil entender el sistema educativo español, o lo que queda de él, porque cada Comunidad Autónoma tiene potestad sobre la educación pública.
Como colofón final, te comentaré lo que yo creo: "Se trata de los mismos perros, pero con distintos collares".
¡Suerte!

P.D.
Perdona, creo que me he precipitado al responder. Me he puesto a escribir como un loco.
Pienso que tú quieres saber como se dice en portugués: "estoy en octavo" o "estou en decimo". ¿No es así?
Entonces yo diría: "_estou no oitavo_". Espero que sea así. De lo contrario algún colega me corregirá.
¡Saludos!


----------



## willg

Obrigadao viu!

A coisa é que eu tinha escutado algo assim como que desde sexto ou setimo grau nao seguia oitavo senao que descia e voltava como quinto, quarto, terceiro, segundo e imagino que o ultimo curso se dizia primeiro. Mas nao tenho certeza.


----------



## Cecília Meloni

En Brasil tenemos la enseñanza fundamental( 1ª (de 7 a 14/15 años)


----------



## Vanda

Aqui, vamos assim:
Fundamental: 1a série até a 8a série.
Médio: 1o ao 3o. ano

Estou no primeiro/ segundo/ terceiro ano do ensino médio.


----------



## willg

Entao o terceiro ano de ensino médio é o ultimo nao é?

Seria como dizer "once" em espanhol certo?


----------



## Cecília Meloni

Willg, en Brasil tenemos la enseñanza fundamental ( 7 a 14/15 años), la enseñanza media 15 a 18 años) y la enseñanza superior a la que se accede a través de un examen de selectividad para el área elegida. La enseñanza fundamental tiene 8 series, que es como decimos en Brasil y la enseñanza media, 3. Cuanto a la enseñanza superior, depende del curso elegido.


----------



## Vanda

Do ensino médio, sim, o último ano.


----------



## Naticruz

Tombatossals said:


> Willg, no voy a responder porque, simplemente, no lo sé. Pero tampoco sé como van en España. *¿Es seguro que va del primero al undécimo?* En los últimos 35 o 40 años han cambiado tantas veces el sistema educativo que es imposible saberlo, salvo que tengas un hijo en edad escolar. Si me acuerdo esta noche le preguntaré a mi hija, que es educadora infantil.
> No obstante te diré como eran los grados escolares en mi época:
> Parvulitos: enseñanza no obligatoria para menores de 6 años.
> Primaria: 1º, 2º, 3º, 4º, 5º (o ingreso). Al terminar el alumno tenía 10 años.
> Bachiller Elemental: 1º, 2º, 3º, (4º y reválida). Al terminar el alumno tenía 14 años.
> Bachiller Superior: 5º y (6º y reválida). Al terminar el alumno tenía 16 años.
> PREU (Curso preuniversitario) después llamado COU (Curso de orientación universitaria). Al terminar el alumno tenía 17 años.
> Universidad:
> 1. Carreras de ciclo corto (Diplomaturas, Ingeniería o Arquitctura Técnicas (creo que se llamaban Peritajes, Aparejadores, Periodistas, ATS (enfermería), Maestros "profesores de enseñanza primaria", etc.): 1º, 2º y 3º . A veces se exigía un Proyecto de Final de Carrera. Al terminar el alumno tenía 20 años.
> 2 Carreras de ciclo corto (Licenciados, Ingenieros o Arquitectos "Superiores"): 1º, 2º, 3º, 4º y 5º. Al terminar el alumno tenía 22 años. Normalmente se exigía un Proyecto de Final de Carrera o una Tesina. En carreras como Medicina, Odontología, etc. había un 6º curso o más.
> Finalmente, si el alumno optaba por el Doctorado, ya dependía del tiempo que dedicase a tal menester.
> Las cosas han cambiado tanto y de tal manera, que actualmente es difícil entender el sistema educativo español, o lo que queda de él, porque cada Comunidad Autónoma tiene potestad sobre la educación pública.
> Como colofón final, te comentaré lo que yo creo: "Se trata de los mismos perros, pero con distintos collares".
> ¡Suerte!
> 
> P.D.
> Perdona, creo que me he precipitado al responder. Me he puesto a escribir como un loco.
> Pienso que tú quieres saber como se dice en portugués: "estoy en octavo" o "estou en decimo". ¿No es así?
> Entonces yo diría: "_estou estudando octavo (ano)"_ o "_estou em décimo (ano)_". Espero que sea así. De lo contrario algún colega me corregirá.
> ¡Saludos!


 

¡Hola TT!
Em Portugal dizemos simplesmente: Estou no oitavo ano, o simplesmente, respondendo a uma pergunta:«Em que ano estás?» «estou no oitavo».
Mejores saludos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Após o ensino médio, temos o curso superior (faculdade ou universidade).


----------



## Mangato

En España la enseñanza esta organizada en los siguientes ciclos

*Infantil* de 0 a 6 años
De 0 a 3 desarrollo de psicomotricidad y de 3 a 6 desarrollo del leguage
No es obligatoria

*Primaria* de 6 a 12 años Obligatoria 1º a 6º cursos

Secundaria
*ESO* de12 a 16 años Enseñanza Secundaria Obligatoria 1º a 4º de ESO

*Bachillerato *2 cursos de formación voluntaria (3 si se realiza en horario nocturno), 1º y 2º pero imprescindible para acceder a la Universidad, por la vía regular

Así que curso 11º no se corresponde con la denominación de ningún nivel, salvo que se considerara así al 1º de Bachillerato


----------



## Tomby

Naticruz said:


> ¡Hola TT!
> Em Portugal dizemos simplesmente: Estou no oitavo ano, o simplesmente, respondendo a uma pergunta:«Em que ano estás?» «estou no oitavo».
> Mejores saludos


Muito obrigado pela correcção.
Bem-haja!
TT.


----------



## amebugi

no brasil existem 3 níveis:
ensino fundamental (9 anos. Até alguns anos atrás eram: C.A. - Classe de alfabetização - e 8 séries do primeiro grau. agora o CA passou a ser a primeira série e o termo "primeiro grau" (ou primário) virou ensino fundamental) => 1a série, 2a, 3a, 4a, 5a, 6a, 7a, 8a e 9a.

ensino médio (que era segundo grau) => 1a, 2a e 3a séries (porém há estados em que se falam 1o ano, 2o ano e 3o ano).

ensino superior (que era 3o grau) => varia bastante. tem lugares onde fala-se 1o ano, 2o ano; há lugares onde se fala por semestre: 1o semestre, 2o, 3o. no sul do brasil se utiliza o termo "fase": 1a fase, 2a fase...

muitos ainda utilizam os termos antigos, já que a mudança é bem recente.


----------

